
Google Photos Still Has a Problem with Gorillas - rbanffy
https://www.technologyreview.com/the-download/609959/google-photos-still-has-a-problem-with-gorillas/?utm_source=twitter.com&utm_medium=social&utm_content=2018-01-11&utm_campaign=Technology+Review
======
grawprog
How does can you bias a dataset to lead to google identifying black people as
gorillas? That doesn't make sense. Seems like it's more that their facial
recognition software sucks.

